

Startup Quote: Jason Cohen, Founder, Smart Bear Software - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/9655587170

======
raychancc
It’s more effective to do something valuable than to hope a logo or name will
say it for you.

\- Jason Cohen (@asmartbear)

<http://startupquote.com/post/9655587170>

